# Coast Hawk vs. Sea Hawk



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

This is the right one and the wrong one.

"Sea Hawk" as the name may get confusing because I believe their may be more than one made under that name. Here is what you are looking for and not looking for.

When there is a gap between the end of the body and the hook, it's not good. They come apart and the body separates. I've tried fixing it with zipties etc. but nothing really works. Get the right kind in Seabrook at Marbugers.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Scott,

I've never gotten a good hook set with a treble hook. Are there some tricks to it?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Stick it hard!!!

And bow on the jumps.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

OK then. Next time I'll get mean with the hook set. Thanks.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Scott,
Do you know of any other stores that might carry?


----------



## dpeterson (May 3, 2007)

*online purchase*

bsfishtails.com sells the good kind as scot was showing. I bought some a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Safari6 (Jan 24, 2012)

*Costa Rica*

I have used both these colors on tarpon in Costa Rica and had worked well


Scott said:


> This is the right one and the wrong one.
> 
> "Sea Hawk" as the name may get confusing because I believe their may be more than one made under that name. Here is what you are looking for and not looking for.
> 
> When there is a gap between the end of the body and the hook, it's not good. They come apart and the body separates. I've tried fixing it with zipties etc. but nothing really works. Get the right kind in Seabrook at Marbugers.


----------



## dpeterson (May 3, 2007)

*Correction:*

My bad. I purchased the SeaHawks from CRoutdoors.com (Cascade River outdoors) $7.29 each.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Sea Hawks*



Bill C said:


> Scott,
> 
> I've never gotten a good hook set with a treble hook. Are there some tricks to it?


The trick is don't use them. I don't use them unless it has a circle hook attached to it. You ever see one of those hit someone when it comes flying back at the boat around a 100 mph. If you have kids or people that are just not paying attention it can be dangerous, just my thoughts.

Gater


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

gater said:


> The trick is don't use them. I don't use them unless it has a circle hook attached to it. You ever see one of those hit someone when it comes flying back at the boat around a 100 mph. If you have kids or people that are just not paying attention it can be dangerous, just my thoughts.
> 
> Gater


i had this exact thing happen to me, I learned the hard way no treble hooks on my boat. We have never gotten a tarpon to the boat on a treble. circles all the way. if you have to use a J hook but stay away from circles. my 2 cents


----------

